# spidermites are eating my plant



## gqone333 (Mar 6, 2006)

how can i get rid of them


----------



## Mutt (Mar 6, 2006)

check you PM


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2006)

an interesting tid-bit on their lifecycle, 

 A female lays about 100 eggs during her lifetime. Depending upon climate conditions, the eggs hatch in as little as 2-3 days, and the adult stage is reached in 7-10 days. The females reproduction is greatly affected by climate and humidity with a significant difference in the days till their maturity dependant upon the temperature i.e.) egg to adult. For instance at 60 degrees Fahrenheit, it takes 30 days for the egg to become an adult, at 70 degrees 14.5 days and here is the astounding number - 90 degrees Fahrenheit they reach adulthood in just 3.5 days! So now imagine those populations increases over a month when the offspring start to reproduce less than a week after hatching - at 70 degrees she and her offspring number 13,000; at 80 degrees she and her offspring represent a staggering potential of 13,000,000 individuals over a single month - huge population increases! 

 Mites evaporate large quantities of water from their bodies, so they must suck juices from the plants. This is easier for them to do in a dry environment. Humid environments (above 60% RH) slow down their metabolism, life span and reproductive rate. Mites may be controlled somewhat by lowering the temperatures (at about 50 degrees Fahrenheit they start to hibernate), thus slowing down their life process considerable. Even if you only decrease the temperature during the indoor dark cycle (when it is easier to lower temperatures), the progression rate of the infestation is slowed considerable

I was recently doing a bit of online research on mites and came to a site at the university of indiana or something.
 These folks said that mites need to transpire almost continually. They suggested using a bit of "wilt proof" on them as it slows the transpiration process down. 
 They also said that they have been successful using a mixture of 1/2 isopropyl alcohol to 1/2 water and spraying it directly on the plants making sure to cover entire surface top and bottom of leaves. let dry and then 15 minutes later hit them again with the same solution.

 The site went on to say that they have seen very little harm to the plants treated and have had 100% success in killing the mites on the plants treated with this method.


----------



## MissMolly (Apr 7, 2006)

I hate those creepy crawlers..I battled them for 10 months spraying every 3 days.. cayenne pepper/cigs/ dishsoap/wasabi powder/chili powders.....then I tried the chemical crap made out of chrysanthumums...which I dont think is too healthy to use. anyway I kept them under control for 2 buddings..but they eventually won.out of 25 plants i have 2 sickly hopefuls left..and i cant clone ! I am clone ability challenged


----------



## noobneedshlp (Apr 8, 2006)

Ladybugs are the natural predator of spider mites. I ordered some online. They arrived in two days. In about a week all of the mites had been eaten. Once the mites die the ladybugs will die off as this is their source of food.


----------



## Hick (Apr 9, 2006)

I haven't tried this particular product, but did have it highly recommended...http://www.spidermitecontrol.com/index.html

AVID is an excellent product for eliminateing them..and I *do* mean "eliminate"! But it is difficult to aquire and a li'l dangerous to work with. *"Follow the label instuctions"* to the letter, includeing the precationary statement, and they ARE gone.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 9, 2006)

MissMolly said:
			
		

> and i cant clone ! I am clone ability challenged


MissMolly! You can clone! Nobody has taught you how, is all.

If you save up for one of the Botanicare cloning machines, you'll be cloning before you even know it! It works every time. Keep a Mother and no more seeds. No more worrying about males, no more worrying about postal rip offs and seeds not germinating.

Good luck to you. By next year, I'll bet you're cloning like crazy! We just have to get you past that "can't" thing.


----------



## MissMolly (Apr 9, 2006)

I hear lady bugs only eat aphids .Im not giving up on the cloning yet 2 mothers left and lotsa shoots


----------



## Biffdoggie (Apr 11, 2006)

Flora-mite will take care of mites no problem. It is neither cheap, organic, or safe to expose yourself to, but it works. You don't have to keep using it unless you have a problem. It works for clones too. Do not spray plants with any flowers on them allready and use all the precautions that come with the stuff. Serious infestation was totally stopped in several larger situations in a matter of days.
I've always had good luck with good old fashioned clone-domes. Warmth/humidity ad it goes in about a week and a half. I even got rid of the machines I had. Rapid rooters and Olivia's clone gel.


----------



## Hick (Apr 11, 2006)

You are correct miss moly, ladybugs won't eliminate mites. They will aid in the control of them, if there is no other source of food available. But mites are not on their menu.


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 11, 2006)

go with hicks advice 100% effective i had them last month checked each day since and not a one........

it works














pkj


----------



## massproducer (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah Hick is 100% correct, it is not lady bugs that feed on spider mites, it is actually another mite that does this. It is a predatory mite called Persimilis mites. These are canivoires so they do not eat any plant matter. Although they will get rid of your mites, it still takes time, like around 4 weeks, depending on your infestation.

As Hick said, there are sprays that will work during veg, but please do not spray a budding plant with any of them, because the majority of them are actually toxic and you do not want to smoke them, well I dont anyways.


----------



## Mr. Bud (Dec 8, 2006)

I have mites on my clones... I hate mites on my clones... Actually these are my first clones so I am really upset about it.. 

Where is a good place to get the Flouro-Mite?  Can it be ordered online?  I live in Alaska so we are grow store ignorant, that's what I'm finding out anyways.. 

The site that Hick spoke of is in the UK, would like to find some place in the states to order it from..

Thanks for the info dudes...


----------



## KADE (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm gonna say try safers end-all for help in controlling... this can be used during flowering.... after a week it breaks down...

But for destroying all the mites... dip your clones in a avid solution.... avid is a nerve toxin... so be very careful.... and it takes up to 6 weeks for the poisonous properties of avid to dissipate. So it *CAN NOT* be used during flowering whatsoever.


----------



## Mr. Bud (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow, flouromite is expensive... 

How do you think this method would do:

Isopropyl alcohol and water at a 50% dilution with a few drops of dishwashing detergent to a quart is an effective mitecide. Its best to spray it in early morning or late in the day when evaporation is slower. If possible repeating the application 15-20 minutes later will ensure complete control.

I think someone else mentioned this application... does it work?


----------



## KADE (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm gonna go with the alky will hurt the leaves... it is worth a try on one plant to start tho imo... cuz mites will kill all the plants if u dont get them neways!


----------



## Hick (Dec 10, 2006)

....





> I was recently doing a bit of online research on mites and came to a site at the university of indiana or something.
> These folks said that mites need to transpire almost continually. They suggested using a bit of "wilt proof" on them as it slows the transpiration process down.
> They also said that they have been successful using a mixture of 1/2 isopropyl alcohol to 1/2 water and spraying it directly on the plants making sure to cover entire surface top and bottom of leaves. let dry and then 15 minutes later hit them again with the same solution.
> 
> The site went on to say that they have seen very little harm to the plants treated and have had 100% success in killing the mites on the plants treated with this method.


----------



## Mr. Bud (Dec 10, 2006)

Heres the report... Clones are two weeks old, found spider mites.. They trippled over nite.  I used the 50% iso and 50% water with a few drops of dish soap... I treated about 20 hrs ago... Plants wilted a little bit but not bad.. Kept a fan on them with flouro's just off the tops.. I found a half dozen mites this morning and the plants look great.. They seam to be coming back... 

I think you guys maybe plant savers.. 

I'll send another update to let you know the progress


----------



## KADE (Dec 10, 2006)

Mr. Bud said:
			
		

> Heres the report... Clones are two weeks old, found spider mites.. They trippled over nite. I used the 50% iso and 50% water with a few drops of dish soap... I treated about 20 hrs ago... Plants wilted a little bit but not bad.. Kept a fan on them with flouro's just off the tops.. I found a half dozen mites this morning and the plants look great.. They seam to be coming back...
> 
> I think you guys maybe plant savers..
> 
> I'll send another update to let you know the progress


 
Keep givin it to them!!! u need to get them all =)  Keep us updated on the status report.


----------



## Mr. Bud (Dec 11, 2006)

Checked the baby's when I got home from work.. Mites are back!!.. Not nearly as bad as my first spraying with the 50% ISO and 50% H2O. I hosed them down again so we will see how it goes...

Heres another question.. Has anyone ever heard of a product called DOC'S Simple Solution?  It was made in Palmer Alaska. I stopped at my local grow shop. I got to talking with the girl who's husband ownes the place. I told her that I was having a spider mite problem on some of my house plants. She gave me about half of a bottle of Neem PestSoap made by DOC'S. She said that he moved to Ca. and for one reason or another he kind of fell apart. I tried the website on the bottle, www.docsproductsalaska.com didn't look like a site for plant products to me.. The lady at the grow store said that these products were increadable but she can rarely get anything from him anymore. She said that if I spray my clones with DOC'S neem pestsoap they will go away.. I just sprayed them with the ISO so I think I will give them a day and spray one with this stuff to see what happens.. I guess you can also put it in the watering water and the plant will soak it up. 

I'll post my findings soon... Also have a little baby growing from sead.. Check the journal thread to see photos..


----------



## Hick (Dec 12, 2006)

Mites are infamous for surviving and becoming resistant to treatment. I think I would alternate treatments. Neem one day and iso' the next. It will require daily treatments for several days to eliminate them.
  In the mean time, work on getting your RH up and ambient temp's down. It will slow the reproductive cycle and help in getting a handle on them.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 12, 2006)

*Look...all of you with mites try this on 1 plant so you can see it works with no adverse effect...5 aspirin to 1 gallon of water, used as drench or foliar spray. It makes plants bug resistant. I know a few of you will say "don't put aspirin on your plant" but i've done this for years and never had a pest problem! Just try it on 1 plant and see what happens! You can give it even stronger doses(i've used 10 aspirin a gallon)...the aspirin doesn't seem to affect growth at all! It's cheap and VERY effective pest control!*Btw, only feed plants aspirin ONCE!!!!


----------



## KADE (Dec 12, 2006)

yeah mites dont like neem oil... that, mixed w/ a couple other kinds of treatments... (endall, iso, dish soap) should do the job.


----------



## Mr. Bud (Dec 15, 2006)

Here is an update on the mite problem... I don't see any... That's pretty much the bottom line.. I am unable to find any mites at all. I used the 50% iso and 50% water with a couple of drops of dish soap; sprayed and then used neem oil at 1 part oil 10 parts water.  I used the 1 to 10 mixture for watering; tried it on one plant first of course, looks like it may have done the trick.. I was going to try what hick said about alternating the sprays between neam oil and ISO but at this time I think I will stick with this method unless I see those pesky little critters back.. 
Last chance will be the aspirin method.. I may try that on one plant if I see that they are not dead as well.... 

p.s. I also added a fan about a week and a half ago...


----------



## KADE (Dec 16, 2006)

Mr. Bud said:
			
		

> Here is an update on the mite problem... I don't see any... That's pretty much the bottom line.. I am unable to find any mites at all. I used the 50% iso and 50% water with a couple of drops of dish soap; sprayed and then used neem oil at 1 part oil 10 parts water. I used the 1 to 10 mixture for watering; tried it on one plant first of course, looks like it may have done the trick.. I was going to try what hick said about alternating the sprays between neam oil and ISO but at this time I think I will stick with this method unless I see those pesky little critters back..
> Last chance will be the aspirin method.. I may try that on one plant if I see that they are not dead as well....
> 
> p.s. I also added a fan about a week and a half ago...


 
Keep up the treatments for a couple weeks just incase some eggs/adults survive... and they should be gone.


----------



## skunk (Dec 19, 2006)

hey if thats them little bastards that make them webs inside your pots . i have a simple solution for it and its adding 1 16th solution of peroxide to water mixure . now that is what i read on a weblink and i tryed it 2 weeks ago and no gnats nor spider mites, but then again i did set off a raid bug bomb off in the green can also so now i dont know which worked ?


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 19, 2006)

Mr. Bud said:
			
		

> .......Last chance will be the aspirin method.. I may try that on one plant if I see that they are not dead as well....


 
Did you try the aspirin method? Did it work?
By the way good luck with your plants...


----------



## skunk (Dec 19, 2006)

i believe i messed up on my reply .ive been using  hydrogen peroxide for a long time now but just discover in newer research it suppose to kill spider mites and gnats . ive just used it to aeriate roots when i think about it or when some seeds are late sprouting i give it a try. but i donno about this asprin deal yet im gonna have to give it some reasearch myself before trying. i know 1 thing your plants will probably never get a headache.


----------



## KADE (Dec 19, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> i believe i messed up on my reply .ive been using hydrogen peroxide for a long time now but just discover in newer research it suppose to kill spider mites and gnats . ive just used it to aeriate roots when i think about it or when some seeds are late sprouting i give it a try. but i donno about this asprin deal yet im gonna have to give it some reasearch myself before trying. i know 1 thing your plants will probably never get a headache.


 
Mites don't go in the soil typically.. they **** out leaf juices.... they r kinda like mosquitos, they have suckers.


----------



## skunk (Dec 19, 2006)

i havent did too much research on them yet but im pretty sure its them little bastards that make them cobwebs on top of your soil connecting to the side of your pot that look like tiny spiders right? 1 thing i am sure of is them dam gnats been burying in my soil and ran out every time i water them well atleast they were till i mixed a solution of the peroxide and set a raid bomb off.  also i may be incorrect about the peroxide killing  the spider mites and maybe its just supposed to be them gnats ill have to find that thread later and post it.


----------



## Mr. Bud (Dec 21, 2006)

I didn't try the aspirin trick because I can't find any spider mites.. Plants are now under the big lights and starting to grow well.  I treated them with the ISO and water with dish soap.. I do believe that it stunted there growth.  Way to much trauma.  It's ok though, I would rather get some smoke out of them then having to start all over.. 
One question that I do have; if anyone would happen to know, is it ok to take clones off of these plants.  Will stunting the growth of these mess up the future ability to clone and get great plants???  The strains are Northern Lights and Afgan...

The first one on the right is a seadling that I started..


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 22, 2006)

Mr. Bud said:
			
		

> I didn't try the aspirin trick because I can't find any spider mites...


 
Hoping you'll never find any again on your plants....


----------



## skunk (Dec 22, 2006)

i wouldnt recommend switching a plant from veg to flower as soon as they were stressed . you may get a few hermies out of it later that and smaller buds.


----------

